# 225 optimax loss of power



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Was running the boat this weekend and I was up on plane running at about 35mph when i lost power. I think this could be related to the throttle linkage on my hotfoot. This happened just after getting to the lake. 
outboard starts perfect, can fast idle up to about 7mph. If I push the throttle down it sounds like I am opening the butterfly's on the throttle body (like old carb days), but not getting gas. 
I cant get the boat to launch and get on plane.
I haven't taken the cowl off of the engine yet. I am hoping and praying that linkage is the problem.

Anyone ever run into this issue?

Thanks.


----------



## fishinerie (Dec 2, 2007)

Same thing happened to me with my 225 optimax last year. Sounds like the "guardian" system is kicking in. Happened to me when my fuel pump was partially clogged but it kicks in anytime their could be any damage about to happen to the motor to limit or prevent the damage. (Low oil, bad fuel, etc.) the guardian system only allows you to idle so you can still make it back to the dock. There is a way to reset it but I would probably take it in to get looked at as they are good motors and it shouldn't kick in without there really being a problem. Hopefully it's nothing big and your back on the water soon. good luck 
PS. don't take it to MarineMax to get it looked at as they are the ones that screwed mine up last year and ruined half of a trip to Dale Hollow.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Great information Fishinerie. Thanks for the input.
I had the fuel filter replaced year before last and I run Mercury Quickclean all the time. But you never know what you pick up in some of these gas stations. 
This year I started running all Shell gas with the nitrogen enriched thing . Not sure if it's just a gimmick but I try to take care of my rig and hope it helps.

Sorry to hear that marinemax had poor service. I've ran into similar problems with my dealer. I'm going to speak with the owner the next time I go in. I'm sure he wants to provide great service and I'm not sure if he knows what happened in my previous service visits.

So you fish Dale Hollow eh? I've been going there for about 11-12 years now. Awesome lake. We've been staying at Cedar Hill Resort at the southwest end of the lake.


----------



## fishinerie (Dec 2, 2007)

My fuel pump actually got clogged when they changed the fuel filter-they broke the old one when they took it out and didn't bother getting all the small pieces out and just put a new one in. Since then I've started doing more and more myself.
I go to Dale Hollow every year at the end of March or early April and stay at Cedar Hill too. Favorite place in the world!! Had great fishing this year despite being VERY windy. Funny you mentioned the Hollow because I was just about to put a post in out-of-state fishing trips about night fishing there. Thinking of going down next week to give it a try for the first time and looking for advice.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Lol. We were there from March 31st till April 12th.
I probably saw you. I was driving a Blue and gold ranger 520 and my bud was in a white with black striped bass cat.
We were in cabin 0, which is the 3 bedroom cabin next to the pool.

I've never had the opportunity to go night fishing down there but I'd like to.


----------



## fishinerie (Dec 2, 2007)

Small world... I remember your boats and I think we talked once or twice. Mine is Red/White Ranger 521VX. Good luck with your motor


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If you happened to have jumped a wave and over-revved your ob, the computer will automatically shut down the power on the Optimax. Id you unhook your battery, wait a couple minutes, and rehook the battery, the computer should reboot back to normal operation. My dealer said you can sometimes effect this same thing by turning off the engine for a couple minutes but not sure that works. If that doesn't help, better take it in.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

They said it was in guardian mode (I assume they put it on an analyzer).
For some odd reason, the oil resevoir inside the cowl was low. 
They bled and topped off the oil, put in a new horn switch (horn for when you turn your key on), and charged me $253.51  ($196 labor)
What a deal eh? 

I will say that they got the boat back to me the next day which was great. I took it to the lake and it ran great.
(Thanks for the info, If it happens again I'll try that).


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The Opti's are one high-tech, "smart" engine!(The computer knew your oil level was low!)The cost of repairs is not cheap-use the Mercury injector cleaner in each gas fill up or you will(I should say, might!) find out that ONE injector replacement on them is $800-1,000!!(You likely have 6 of them!) By the way, marine dealer price on plugs is > $16! (EACH)!! Good luck.........


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks.
I've been running mercury quick kleen for some time now.

What was strange is that the main oil resevoir had plenty of oil in it. The resevoir inside the cowl was low. I don't know how the oil gets pulled from the main tank to the one inside the cowl. I'm wondering if that is an issue. I've been running it with no problems - everything seems to be working fine.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> By the way, marine dealer price on plugs is > $16! (EACH)!! Good luck.........


Yeah, that makes me mad that they charge that much. Nothing special about those plugs really. The last time I had the plugs changed I think they charged me $150. 
I've bought them at Smyth's auto before for $10.xx.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I've had guys on here tell me they get them other places for cheaper prices.
I only changed mine once and had the marine store do it because of access!
Sold the boat last month so I don't have to worry anymore about the sensitivity of the motor or idiosyncracies! Now all I have to worry about is getting back on Erie in something cheaper....yet reliable! Good luck on your motor.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Fletch said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> What was strange is that the main oil resevoir had plenty of oil in it. The resevoir inside the cowl was low.


Fletch:

If you add oil to the main reservoir, make certain the engine is trimmed all the way up. If oil is added when it is trimmed down, an air pocket will result, causing your problem.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Basscrazy.
So when I fill the main reservoir I should have the engine trimmed all the way up?
I've never heard that before. Good to know.
The last time I put oil in was this spring (feb-march) and it has been running fine until recently. And for 8 years I've always filled the reservoir while the engine was partially trimmed (motor toter installed).

Is there an oil pump that pulls the oil from a to b? Or does it do this by siphoning?
If siphoning is the method, i could understand how this could cause a problem if air got into system.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Fletch:

That was a listed as a warning in my owners manual for a 1989 Mariner Magnum 150 horsepower. I don't know if the oil injection systems are still similar or not, but mine had a remote and an on board tank as yours does. I never had the problem, but a bass club buddy had the same motor and he did.

Maybe check out your owners manual and if the systems are still the same, the warning should be in there.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Ok thanks Basscrazy, I'll check that out.
I appreciate the info!
Fletch


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

My Yahmaha 150 would start and run at idle No Problem Put the hammer down on it and it would not plane out but mottor would be at full power .
The fix for it was , I had glazing on the lower carb Body just had to take it off and Deglaze the Bowl gave it a good Cleaning Some reapir shop wanted 700 to do the fix i found a guy who did it for 100 bucks runs like a charm No Problems Now .


----------

